#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Помогите, пожалуйста, перевести фразу

## Мария М

Здравствуйте, не мог бы кто-нибудь перевести на санскрит фразу "То, что нас не убивает, делает нас сильнее"????? Заранее спасибо :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Зачем переводить на санскр. переведённый с нем. на русск. афоризм Ф. Ницше? %)

----------

Сергей А (08.11.2009)

----------


## Мария М

Знакомый хочет себе татуировку сделать. Я не знаю, у кого ещё спрашивать...

----------


## Сергей Хос

Круто!
Интересно еще, кто будет ее читать.

Может, перевести ему на тибетский "ЗРЯ ЖИВУ"?
Я видел такую однажды - по-русски, естественно, - на одном довольно мрачном типе.

----------


## Гелег

В этом подфоруме постоянно кто-то создает женские ники с 2-3 сообщениями.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> В этом подфоруме постоянно кто-то создает женские ники с 2-3 сообщениями.


Наверное, мастер тату! :Big Grin:

----------

